# Samsung Galaxy Active 2 HR sensor cover detached after less than 2 years



## Rocket1991

Picture worth 1000 words.

In short in less than 2 years cover of HR sensor detached and for sure WR is gone as well it's impossible to use watch as is.

Samsung Warranty is only 12 months so not a warranty case.
I was offered to send watch for 3d party repair and if i disagree with price i should pay 55$ for handling fees. Ouch.
Bad taste is how it failed in less than 2 years and you know it's exactly same design as in new models.
Also, current price of this watch is around 150 new or so. Not much point in getting it fixed not to mention in Canada advanced functionality is still not available. 
Probably can fix it with right adhesive and some DIY expertise.

But really expected far more from Samsung.


----------



## Rocket1991

Searching for solutions i found this problem to be more common than i thought so.
Some people report similar problem just after few months of use.


----------



## BarracksSi

Got any glue?

I mean, they used glue to assemble it at the factory.... right? Because it's obviously not screwed into place.


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> Got any glue?
> 
> I mean, they used glue to assemble it at the factory.... right? Because it's obviously not screwed into place.


That what i will eventually will do but i am concerned about WR since it's sports watch it get washed a lot. 
So i want to talk to repair center first. 
Also general WTF Samsung! On you older watches glue was better....
I knocked at Samsung support in hopes it will be registered and hopefully something will get better.
also while doing so i found a lot of complaints about same problem.








Galaxy watch active 2 heartrate sensor cover fell off


Can anyone tell me how to reattach my Galaxy Active2's heart rate sensor cover. I just purchased it in February and I am disappointed that this has happened since I am happy with it otherwise. Thanks




us.community.samsung.com


----------



## Rocket1991

It's not a Watch Active 2 specific problem it's more general to that type of HR sensor construction








Galaxy Watch Sensor Cover Fell Off


I got a Galaxy Watch 7 months ago and have loved it immensely. However, last week the cover for the heart rate sensor on the back fell off. I could see that adhesive that had held it on was there, but was squishy on no longer able to hold it on. I sent it in to be serviced and was informed...




us.community.samsung.com




this thread is 24 pages long.


----------



## BarracksSi

Rocket1991 said:


> It's not a Watch Active 2 specific problem it's more general to that type of HR sensor construction
> 
> this thread is 24 pages long.


FWIW, the first-gen AW also had occasional lapses of glue holding in their HR sensor. Same fix, too - re-glue it.

They switched to a snap-in sensor array by either the Series 2 or 3 (I forget).


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> FWIW, the first-gen AW also had occasional lapses of glue holding in their HR sensor. Same fix, too - re-glue it.
> 
> They switched to a snap-in sensor array by either the Series 2 or 3 (I forget).


Good thing about Apple they learn from their mistakes and improve.


----------



## lvt

I've seen Fossil smartwatches with back covers falling out, but this is the first time I see a Samsung watch having this issue.


----------



## lvt

The B7000 glue should fix the problem, it's the universal glue to fix smartphone screens and glass back covers.

I've used the B7000 glue on a couple of phone repairs so I can recommend it.


----------



## Rocket1991

lvt said:


> The B7000 glue should fix the problem, it's the universal glue to fix smartphone screens and glass back covers.
> 
> I've used the B7000 glue on a couple of phone repairs so I can recommend it.


I will try contact cement with proven water resistance (used in aquariums). Just before using it on watch i am trying it on smaller things to see results.
Problem with this detachment is loss of WR integrity. People been set up for whole watch replacement when moisture/water intruded via sensor. 
I got quote for 160$ worth of repairs. Which is way too close to actual price of the watch. Kind of 20$ close. 
Sensor showed signs of contamination so problem was ongoing for quite a time.
Disappointment is very dry way to describe it.


----------



## lvt

Rocket1991 said:


> I will try contact cement with proven water resistance (used in aquariums). Just before using it on watch i am trying it on smaller things to see results.
> Problem with this detachment is loss of WR integrity. People been set up for whole watch replacement when moisture/water intruded via sensor.
> I got quote for 160$ worth of repairs. Which is way too close to actual price of the watch. Kind of 20$ close.
> Sensor showed signs of contamination so problem was ongoing for quite a time.
> Disappointment is very dry way to describe it.


Be careful with the cements as most of their applications are permanent, while the glue used for electronic devices like the B7000 is removable if needed (by blowing hot air).

BTW I think that the caseback design on this Samsung watch has to be upgraded. On most of watches the caseback is a single piece, the optical assembly is attached directly on it from the inside, so there won't be any damage possible from the exterior.


----------



## Rocket1991

Glued it back. Sensor seem to work bit slower and while inspecting it i found two through holes so in case of water intrusion via cover it goes directly inside the watch.
I think i understand what may contributed to problem.
Some kind of integrity breach was going on for quite long time and sweat fogged sensor.
I cleaned it with alcohol but not sure about was residue on top of the sensor the only damage to it. 
Can't test other functions. they don't work in Canada so no oxygen, EKG or blood pressure. Or stress/skin conductivity.


----------



## lvt

Rocket1991 said:


> Glued it back. Sensor seem to work bit slower and while inspecting it i found two through holes so in case of water intrusion via cover it goes directly inside the watch.
> I think i understand what may contributed to problem.
> Some kind of integrity breach was going on for quite long time and sweat fogged sensor.
> I cleaned it with alcohol but not sure about was residue on top of the sensor the only damage to it.
> Can't test other functions. they don't work in Canada so no oxygen, EKG or blood pressure. Or stress/skin conductivity.


How things go with the watch since? Do you have any problem after the fix?


----------



## Rocket1991

lvt said:


> How things go with the watch since? Do you have any problem after the fix?


Not seeing any problems so far but i did not test WR nor it got wet. 
As far as HR functions go these which need advanced sensor functionality are disabled in Canada anyway.


----------



## lvt

Rocket1991 said:


> Not seeing any problems so far but i did not test WR nor it got wet.
> As far as HR functions go these which need advanced sensor functionality are disabled in Canada anyway.


That's weird, I thought Samsung already got necessary approvals for those HR related features in Nord America.


----------



## Rocket1991

lvt said:


> That's weird, I thought Samsung already got necessary approvals for those HR related features in Nord America.


In US not in Canada or rest of NA. May be they will roll something out with GW4 not sure. Frankly it's 2 years after introduction of Galaxy Watch Active and i am seriously disappointed in how they handled it. It's still nice product but Samsung gave enough points of "what they been thinking?".
May be small but still:
Floors count was removed and never came back. Watch has alti/baro sensor but floors count been removed both from watch and app. It was there in first firmware (Tizen 4).
Alti/baro app is a joke and it was removed as stock from new models and new firmware. Why give -400 to 8000m as the only scale is beyond me. Also altitude/baro locking was not implemented properly. It need phone connection despite GPS on board.
Calorie count is a mess. 
I also have bunch of more specific issues with health app and how they implemented activities. In 2+ years i contacted Samsung many times and not much to be heard back in form of improvements. 
Most of the things are software anyway and they are fixable.

It's still nice watch like i said, but it could be far better one.


----------



## spoolmakdays

Good to know.


----------



## epbernio

I have gone through 2 Samsung Galaxy Watch Active 2's and 2 Samsung Gear S2's smartwatches over the years due to sensors falling off. I understand they are supposed to be top of the line for Android phones but I've been so disappointed every time. It's not due to issues with the applications or features offered which are pretty good but it is from the sensor falling off. I have sent 2 watches back for sensor fixing and it happens again a few weeks or months later. When I wore the Gear S2's, I used them as they were advertised so I worked out with them and swam (rarely and not to great depth, 3-4 feet). I attributed the falling off due to water exposure so I avoided that with the 2 Watch Active 2's I purchased afterwards but the sensors still came off. I tried to fix the first Active 2 on my own but it did not work and the watch itself started glitching and crapped out, I do not know if it had anything to do with my attempt to glue the sensor (used tutorial from Youtube). My recent Active 2 sensor just fell off about 1 1/2 months after wearing so I am again looking for a good Android compatible smartwatch that is NOT Samsung.

It is hard to find this complaint or issue on the Samsung website as they are trying to sell the product and review websites like CNET/Wired because they review products only after a few uses. I would be a huge fan if this was not a constant issue with the Samsung smartwatch models.


----------



## Rocket1991

epbernio said:


> I have gone through 2 Samsung Galaxy Watch Active 2's and 2 Samsung Gear S2's smartwatches over the years due to sensors falling off. I understand they are supposed to be top of the line for Android phones but I've been so disappointed every time. It's not due to issues with the applications or features offered which are pretty good but it is from the sensor falling off. I have sent 2 watches back for sensor fixing and it happens again a few weeks or months later. When I wore the Gear S2's, I used them as they were advertised so I worked out with them and swam (rarely and not to great depth, 3-4 feet). I attributed the falling off due to water exposure so I avoided that with the 2 Watch Active 2's I purchased afterwards but the sensors still came off. I tried to fix the first Active 2 on my own but it did not work and the watch itself started glitching and crapped out, I do not know if it had anything to do with my attempt to glue the sensor (used tutorial from Youtube). My recent Active 2 sensor just fell off about 1 1/2 months after wearing so I am again looking for a good Android compatible smartwatch that is NOT Samsung.
> 
> It is hard to find this complaint or issue on the Samsung website as they are trying to sell the product and review websites like CNET/Wired because they review products only after a few uses. I would be a huge fan if this was not a constant issue with the Samsung smartwatch models.


For issues like this you need to go for support forums. Search there. For example Microsoft Surface 2 in 1 had issue with faulty sound driver which was causing to hear clicking sounds when you pause musing playing in certain applications when wired headphones connected. 3 models affected: first, 2d and 3d gen. Microsoft did nothing and yes you won't find it anywhere (for sure not reviews) but support forums. Big tech companies have these un advertised issues which they hide away. Apple in less favorable position because almost every glitch becomes news. My Samsung Gear Sport which is similar to your S2 is still alive and kicking no issues despite active use. 

I can't speak of how illustrative it of over all watch quality. Nobody but manufacturers can.


----------

